# Microsoft Secretly Beheads Notorious Waledac Botnet



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/security/355852/microsoft-secretly-beheads-notorious-botnet



> Microsoft has won court approval to deactivate 277 domain names that are being used to control a vast network of infected PCs.
> 
> The software giant claims the notorious Waledac botnet is being used by Eastern European spammers to send 1.5 billion spam messages every day, and infect hundreds of thousands of machines with malware.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Dennis Fisher and Ryan Naraine talk with Microsoft's T.J. Campana about the company's work to disrupt and take down the Waledac botnet and the other work being done by Microsoft's Digital Crimes Unit.


http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/tj-campana-waledac-botnet-takedown-022610

.


----------

